# Can't respond to PM



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

I received a PM and attempted to respond.... multiple times. But nothing shows up in my sent messages box. 

Have I just bombarded a TAMer with multiple copies of a message and just don't know it or is my response in limbo/disappeared?

Thanks,
RMY


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

I have sent probably 25 or 30 PMs since I joined I know they were all received, and I have 0 in my sent box. So...


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

happyhusband0005 said:


> I have sent probably 25 or 30 PMs since I joined I know they were all received, and I have 0 in my sent box. So...


Thanks.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> I received a PM and attempted to respond.... multiple times. But nothing shows up in my sent messages box.
> 
> Have I just bombarded a TAMer with multiple copies of a message and just don't know it or is my response in limbo/disappeared?
> 
> ...





happyhusband0005 said:


> I have sent probably 25 or 30 PMs since I joined I know they were all received, and I have 0 in my sent box. So...


User CP, Settings and Options, look under private messaging. at the bottom of the private messaging list of options, it will give you an option to have the forum create a copy of your PM's and keep them in the sent folder.

how do i know? well, lets just say you arent the first person to bombard someone with multiple copies of the same message...


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

As'laDain said:


> User CP, Settings and Options, look under private messaging. at the bottom of the private messaging list of options, it will give you an option to have the forum create a copy of your PM's and keep them in the sent folder.
> 
> how do i know? well, lets just say you arent the first person to bombard someone with multiple copies of the same message...


Cool. Thanks.


----------



## Luminous (Jan 14, 2018)

I have had something similar, although previous PM sent items come up, the latest one when I click on it, says 'invalid private link specified', despite me having dialogue with this person previously and sending said message from the desktop version of forum (via Chrome)

EDIT: Disregard the above, realised I hadn't selected the 'save a copy in Sent Items Folder'


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Hi all,

Just wanted to follow up on this.
Is anyone still having issues with this?

Ed


----------

